# My fathers flashlight collection - HELP!



## cobby22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi all,

Apologies if this post is in the wrong place, I have joined the forum for some advice from people in the know.

My father was a big flashlight enthusiast and collector and unfortunately he is critically ill with only a short time left. I'm pretty sure he is also a member of CPF. To help pay for upcoming costs the family are regrettably looking into selling his large collection. 

There is approx 50+ touches with lots of spare parts, LEDs, batteries, chargers etc. The bulk of them are Surefire but there are also Novatacs, Sunwaymans, Torch Labs and many more. I know he also custom made some of them. 

My question is, can anyone offer any advice on where to go / who to speak to? We are based in Cambridge, UK. We really don't know where to begin and we know he spent thousands over the years on his torches, so we would like to get the best price possible. 

Many thanks for your help in advance.

David


----------



## archimedes (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello cobby, and welcome to CPF.

Sorry about the situation you describe.

To first address the practical details of selling here ... you would need a Supporter Badge to open a sales thread in the WTS forum(s)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/IconLegend1.html

One challenge of selling highly specialized and/or potentially collectible gear may be correct identification and accurate listings.

CPF does not assist with appraisal or similar. Indeed, discussion of pricing issues is discouraged. Searches of prior sales, and perhaps of auction sites or similar may be helpful.

*All items listed for sale must be clearly priced, when listed*

Were you wanting to sell all as a single lot, or individually piece-by-piece ? The latter may entail a substantial amount of work, if it is a large collection.

There are numerous CPF members in the UK, and it is possible that may be helpful to you.

By the way, you will need a few moderator approved posts here, before gaining access to the PM system.

If this collection is indeed from someone on CPF, further details regarding this might be useful in identifying rarer items, in some cases.

Hope that is helpful to you....


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 16, 2017)

cobby22,
If you are willing and able to tell us your father's cpf moniker, some other member might have some insight.

Seems like the Torchlab and Surefire models could be scrutinized for possible collector interest. Any custom flashlight might fetch a decent price. As well, there could be other gems. Good luck. Sorry for your circumstances.


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 16, 2017)

We're here if you need us. Over the years we've grown close to each other for some ungodly reason and most of us have never met each other. Blf is also the same and though we have our differences, they are equally able to help and support you and your family. If we have a screen name we could look at posts to the forums over the years and start putting some pieces together for you...


----------



## archimedes (Aug 16, 2017)

Should be obvious, but please do limit openly posted information to screen name, by the way


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 17, 2017)

Maybe you could post some pictures of the lights. Not for valuation, but for identification. Once you know what the lights are you can do some research into their value. Folks here love the challenge of identifying lights, it would be a fun thread and probably very popular.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 17, 2017)

If you facebook check out the Surefireholics page and pm the admin there. They too can offer insight not only on those SureFire lights.

Sorry to hear about the deal and may God be with you and yours.


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the replies, it really is very helpful and much appreciated. I'm quite taken back by how kind everyone seems. 

It think my Dad's username is 'Cobby', although I have tried logging in and resetting his password with no luck. 

We would ideally like to sell the whole lot in one go as I think it would be too much work to try sell them individually, especially the ones we can't identify and have no clue about. I have been in contact with a Surefire supplier here in the U.K and they are willing to sell them individually on eBay for us then split the profits 50:50. I'm not too keen on this as it seems a bit unfair. Selling the whole lot on eBay is an option but we are worried about the true value of them. Maybe if we could identify some of the more valuable ones then selling ourselves on eBay could be an option.

I have taken loads of photos which I was planning on posting, but it wouldn't let my upload from the mobile app. I will hopefully post them later this evening from my laptop for you guys to have a closer look at.

Again, thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello David, 

I'm saddened to read of your father's terminal condition. If he must, may he rest in peace. 

Over the last seven years I've accumulated more flashlights than what most would consider normal. Flashaholics, as we like to call ourselves, collect torches for a variety of reasons. I like to think my main reason is the pleasure they've given me. 

One of the things that makes CPF a family affair is our common love for all things illuminating. From what you've written, it's obvious your father is a member of our family, sharing a love for that which shines. 

If you were my son, I'd hope you'd spend the time and energy needed to learn what I've left you, and by doing so, perhaps gain insight as to why I've spent my time, treasure and energy collecting more flashlights than most consider normal. 

You'll be amazed by how many are willing to assist you here at CPF. When you're ready to start, do so by creating a new thread in the General Flashlight Discussion.

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes (Aug 17, 2017)

Well said, Chance ... :candle:


----------



## vadimax (Aug 17, 2017)

I think for many of us it will be a pleasant challenge and an honor at the same time if not evaluate, at least, identify your father's collection. In theory, selling torches one by one, you may recover several times more value than selling them as a batch.


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 17, 2017)

As promised, here is a link to some photos of my Dad's collection:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oi17qpvxacqprrh/AAAB5s5B-pKVSLSTx21HGs5Da?dl=0

Hopefully the dropbox link works, I was having trouble uploading directly to this thread.

I know it's almost impossible to accurately identify and value them just by the photos, but I would appreciate any thoughts on a ballpark figure and if there are any stand-out torches that I should set aside to try and sell individually. I am also considering keeping a select few for myself and my kids for future memories of their granddad.

If any more photos are required (such as the backs of the Surefires) then I am more than happy to add them to the album.

Many thanks and good luck!


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hello David,
> 
> I'm saddened to read of your father's terminal condition. If he must, may he rest in peace.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your kind words Chance, you've got me thinking now.....


----------



## nbp (Aug 18, 2017)

Moving this to General for discussion of flashlight ID.


----------



## nbp (Aug 18, 2017)

BTW, that is a freakin awesome collection. You probably have conservatively $5k worth of lights there. With a little time everything there can be ID'd pretty easily. I see plenty of SF, some Novatacs, Moddoo and Torchlab, Fenix, Muyshondt. Lots of good stuff in there! Your dad has a collection anyone here would be honored to call their own!


----------



## nbp (Aug 19, 2017)

I couldn't find a cobby but a longtime member named cobb. Does this seem like your Dad if you read some past posts?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?6250-cobb


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2017)

Good [email protected]@kin' Out NBP.

You too CG. When my pop passed my family wanted to get ca$h asap for all his goodies. I grabbed the lions share of the _real valuable stuff_... the how to books, the written details of his vast collections, the amazing stories of what, why and when... and the best treasure was the knowledge he bestowed on me. 

If possible find out what a few of your pops most favorite were (and why) while you are attempting to obtain some euros for those medical bills.


----------



## nimdabew (Aug 19, 2017)

Can we send you PMs with offers? I have a few picked out that I already want. Will pay for shipping to the US.


----------



## ven (Aug 19, 2017)

HUGE +1 to what Chance posted.

Very sad to read this David, thoughts with you and your family at this terrible time. Your Dad has amazing taste, those pics show many many WOW lights.

A quick look over and add up would guess a very minimum of £3000, more closer to £4000 and that is putting most of the C2's around just £100. The black ones are quite rare, depending on serial No can change things drastically. Lower serial No's=more value, there are many experts here who can advise regarding body/head designs and which are the rarest.

I would certainly keep a good few as the value will only go up. Whats is worth £150 (just example) today may be an easy £300 in 10yrs. Maybe grab a few random lights, be it 1 a day or when you get time. Have a google or ask here on info specific to that make/model. Have a little read up, the thought, reason for that design etc. A quick example would be the thinner body surefire(z2) to aid grip when used with a pistol. I can make out 16650 cells in the plastic case. These looking at the wrap will be protected and charged to 4.2v on a dedicated charger(he will have). The lights in 4 JPG can run on this cell.

Now it could get a little more complicated if your Dad has purchased drop ins for these lights. Drop ins are the light engine part, undo the head from the body and inside will be the drop in(or p60 part). LED/reflector/driver part that sits inside. There of course are the standard surefire bulbs and LED options which came later on. Also there are malkoff drop ins with many options (LED/ colour temp so neutral 4000k etc). These themselves are very sort after for their life time warranty , bullet proof reliability . 

After a little research and maybe some pics to help out the experts here, maybe take some specific lights and use .................even a nighttime walk with the kids telling them about granddads lights and how the special forces would pick that model . 

It may even open up a new adventure for you or/and the kids, possibly another common interest for you all to share. Only thoughts, a new/different adventure could be around every corner and your Dad helping light the way.

We are a big family here , your welcome to be a part of it


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

We need to work out some way of getting you an independent valuation if you decide to sell the lights.
There's one that I'd walk a mile in tight shoes to buy, especially as it's in the UK. I could offer you what I'd pay for it, but how do you know that it's fair?
Please don't put them on Ebay as some of the less well known ones will not fetch their worth.
Hopefully the assembled brains here can work out solution.
P


----------



## ven (Aug 19, 2017)

peter yetman said:


> We need to work out some way of getting you an independent valuation if you decide to sell the lights.
> There's one that I'd walk a mile in tight shoes to buy, especially as it's in the UK. I could offer you what I'd pay for it, but how do you know that it's fair?
> Please don't put them on Ebay as some of the less well known ones will not fetch their worth.
> Hopefully the assembled brains here can work out solution.
> P



+1 
I want a video of this mile walk:laughing:

Also dont let SF sell them and take 50%, i know its the easy way but in short you could be paying them £2000...................exactly. If it takes even a week to sort out and advertise. You have earned a nice £2000 a week wage, just some food for thought.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

ven said:


> +1
> I want a video of this mile walk:laughing:



Only if you can guess the one I'd like.....





Cobby, I've Pm'd you with an idea.



Peter


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

peter yetman said:


> Only if you can guess the one I'd like.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea Peter, have Pm'd you back.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

OK, I've cropped out the pictures of the lights.
There may be duplicates or one or two missing, let me know.
If anyone who knows would like to post the image number and description, I'll do my best to update the captions.
The caption is at the bottom of the photo. There's 50 or so ohotos, and I've split them into multiposts.
Here we go.....





#1 Surefire 6P Looks like an Oveready version, probably bored and reanodised






#2 SF C2 BK






#3 SF Z2-S






#5 SF E2D lego?





#6 SF L1 (gen4) - color output ?


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#7 OVEREADY / TORCHLAB BATTERY TUBE AND Z41 TAILCAP? 18650?





#8 Aleph19 Head + Aleph 123 Body + Aleph Standard Tailcap without switch





#9 JB Jet II?





#11 Aleph19 Head + Aleph 123 Body + Aleph SB (standard bald) Talicap





#12 Aleph1 Head + Aleph 123 Body + Aleph SB Tailcap


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#13 Muyshondt (early Ion?)





#14 Fenix LD01 SS?





#15 Arc AAA (x2)





#16





#17 Vital Gear FB1


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#18 Muyshondt Aeon?





#19 Photons International Ion?





#20 NovaTac (model?)





#21 NovaTac (model?)





#22 Aleph 2 Head + Aleph CR2 Body + Surefire Z61 Tailcap


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#23 Surefire E1E/E2E Head + Aleph CR2 Body + Surefire Z57 Tailcap





#24 Doug Speck Fire~Fly III





#25 Doug Speck Fire~Fly III





#26 SF M6





#27 SF M3


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#28 SF C3 HA Cryos lego





#29 SF U2 ?





#30 SF L1 (gen5? , color output?)





#31 SF parts / mod ?





#32 Surefire L1 Head + Surefire E2E Body + Aleph SB Tailcap


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#33 Surefire E2D Head & Tailcap + Surefire E1E Body





#34 SF Defender mod / lego?





#35 Surefire L1 Head + Surefire E1E Body & Tailcap (Z52 Twisty without innards apparently)





#36 SF parts





#37 DereeLight DBS V3 (apsheric?)


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#38 OVEREADY / TORCHLAB HEAD WASP OR V4?





#39 Aleph 3 Head + Aleph 2x123 Body + Aleph Bald Tailcap





#40 OVEREADY / TORCHLAB BATTERY TUBE AND TAIL





#41 SWM M30R





#42 OVEREADY WASP OR V4 HEAD TL65 BODY, TRIAD TAIL.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#43 early HDS with extension tube





#44 NovaTac with extension tube





#45 SF Moddoolar lego





#46 Aleph1 Head + Aleph 17500 Body + Aleph SB Tailcap





#47 SF AZ2


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

#48 SF C2 HA 





#49 SF C2 BK





#50 SF (early) Z2 or Z2 qith OR Smoothie Bezel





#51 SF Z2


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok Ladies and Gents, your task (if you wish to accept it) is to let Cobby know what the lights are. So please post what you think plus the number of the picture (the numbers are BELOW each photo). Cobby will then be able to look them up on the Marketplace and work out what they are worth.
Thank you,
P


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 19, 2017)

cobby22 said:


> We would ideally like to sell the whole lot in one go as I think it would be too much work to try sell them individually...


Sorry to hear about your dad.

Selling them on ebay might be ok for the Surefires but not for the rest, especially the not well known lights as the Alephs and the Legos for example. Selling them as a lot isn´t a good idea either. I´m a 100% sure this would only work for someone who wants to make a profit of these and that profit would be better suited to help with your expences.

Good luck
Eric


----------



## nbp (Aug 19, 2017)

So far so good everyone! Just a reminder going forward to keep in mind this is not a sales thread. Helping ID items is great! But it will not be permitted to become a place for folks to "claim" items. Also, if the OP is looking to begin selling any of these here, he will need a Supporter badge as archimedes pointed out before. They are available for just a few dollars. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello Cobby

Your Dad really has a good taste. I have a feeling that one day you'll regret selling these lights. 
Don't forget: those lights probably mean a lot to your dad! 

Kind regards HP


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok, I'll start the ball rolling..
#49, 50, 51 all Surefire Z2.
P


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 19, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> Hello Cobby
> 
> Your Dad really has a good taste. I have a feeling that one day you'll regret selling these lights.
> Don't forget: those lights probably mean a lot to your dad!
> ...



Talk like that will just get him started on obsessing with Flashlights. Obsessive traits are genetic aren't they? Makes me wonder what my family would do in a similar situation. Never a bad Time to start planning ahead. By the looks of things, I wouldn't be surprised if there are more here and there, that you might have overlooked so I'm sure there's more light in your future. I wish I had the ability to ease your burden just so you can sit back and enjoy the collection for a while until you WANT to sell not because you HAVE to. 

In the meantime, I'll pray for you and your family.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 19, 2017)

Surely the family could keep a few of these, but seems like most should be sold to help with expenses, as was said. How nice it would be if a cpf member purchased the bulk of this collection for ~85% of value to help a family in need. 

I believe #8(?) is a Moddoolar slim 65 body once sold by oveready.com but out of stock for years. It is very desirable but not for a lot of people.


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 19, 2017)

on a more emergent note, i think you should check out the voltages on the li-ion batteries. if they've fallen below 2.5v as indicated on your chargers, they should probably be discarded somewhere safe such as an electronics store, or recycling center. make sure the poles don't make contact with any stray metal laying around


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I believe #8(?) is a Moddoolar slim 65 body once sold by oveready.com but out of stock for years. It is very desirable but not for a lot of people.


Thanks, updated.
P


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 19, 2017)

Look at #50. That's one of my favourites in the Cobb-Collection. 

Why don't we help Cobby like this: 
- thanks to Peter the lights are now numbered and being identified 
- after that we find out the ~best price Cobby could get for each light. 
- then Cobby starts a very special sales thread here on CPF. 
- No bargaining. No price drops. No PM deals. 
- we commit to buy those lights for these slightly premium prices. 
- we do this as a help to a fellow member here who is in difficulties. 

What do you think?


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

Sounds like a good scheme, maybe NBP would comment.

What am I calling #50 then? Old style Z2?

And I thought you were on detox?

P


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 19, 2017)

I am loath to point this out, considering the trouble that Peter has taken to assemble and number the photos, but don't we really need to see bezel shots in order to identify the emitters in the SF lights? A Cryos bezel clearly indicates an OR/TorchLab triple of some variety, but it is not clear on the other items.


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 19, 2017)

Also, which ones are bored? There's a lot of work ahead.

Peter, maybe I shouldn't ask that, but do you live far from where Cobby lives?



> I thought you were on detox?



Well, I'd probably buy something for my daughter who has a weakness for tactical looking old Surefire flashlights.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> Peter, maybe I shouldn't ask that, but do you live far from where Cobby lives?


50/60miles. Why, are you sending me on a mission?
P


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 19, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> I am loath to point this out, considering the trouble that Peter has taken to assemble and number the photos, but don't we really need to see bezel shots in order to identify the emitters in the SF lights? A Cryos bezel clearly indicates an OR/TorchLab triple of some variety, but it is not clear on the other items.



I´m afraid you are right. Some of these might no be complete lights at all, like #8, the Aleph 19 which does not have a switch in the tailcap. And #35 most likely too.

Eric


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 19, 2017)

I think you would be a great help for him. I know it's a lot to ask. You probably need a full day to make a comprehensive list.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> I think you would be a great help for him. I know it's a lot to ask. You probably need a full day to make a comprehensive list.




You're probably right, see what happens.
P


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 19, 2017)

just pointing out some non-surefire lights and legos:
#8 Aleph19 Head + Aleph 123 Body + Aleph Standard Tailcap without switch
#11 Aleph19 Head + Aleph 123 Body + Aleph SB (standard bald) Talicap
#12 Aleph1 Head + Aleph 123 Body + Aleph SB Tailcap
#22 Aleph 2 Head + Aleph CR2 Body + Surefire Z61 Tailcap
#23 Surefire E1E/E2E Head + Aleph CR2 Body + Surefire Z57 Tailcap
#24 + #25 Doug Speck Fire~Fly III
#32 Surefire L1 Head + Surefire E2E Body + Aleph SB Tailcap
#33 Surefire E2D Head & Tailcap + Surefire E1E Body
#35 Surefire L1 Head + Surefire E1E Body & Tailcap (Z52 Twisty without innards apparently)
#39 Aleph 3 Head + Aleph 2x123 Body + Aleph Bald Tailcap
#46 Aleph1 Head + Aleph 17500 Body + Aleph SB Tailcap

Eric


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

YAY, Thanks Eric Updated
P


----------



## ven (Aug 19, 2017)

Great work P and Eric:rock: 

Something also to bear in mind David, serial No's as the lower they are, potentially the value increases a bit or significantly . The surefire C2 tend to go around £100-£120 UK side before any switch upgrade(McClicky is popular). They are quite rare though.................The z2 can be £70+ from what i have seen, maybe up to and around the C2 price. Conservatively, you could say most of the surefires should be worth a very minimum of £80 ea, £100 up for what i would be looking for. This is not taking into account the p60/drop in(light engine inside the head). Again depending on the p60, the light could be worth near double, especially if an OR triple or custom p60 installed.


----------



## nbp (Aug 19, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> Look at #50. That's one of my favourites in the Cobb-Collection.
> 
> Why don't we help Cobby like this:
> - thanks to Peter the lights are now numbered and being identified
> ...



At the moment let's continue to Identify lights and label them. Thank you Peter for the work in chopping up and labeling images!! 

As for appraising them, that would be better done via PM I think, if Cobby would like that assistance, than in the open forum per CPF rules. It will also help prevent any public disagreements on fair market values etc. as opinions may vary. 

I will keep tabs on this and also encourage senior Mods and Admin to chime in if there are any other concerns to address if they have not already checked out the thread. 

Thanks all.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank YOU, please hang around.
P


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok, I'll take a quick "first pass" through these now ....


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2017)

The following should be considered initial thoughts and tentative guesses, _provisional_ identification ....

1 SF 6P unusual finish (recoated?) ?
2 SF C2 BK
3 SF Z2-S
4 (missing?)
5 SF E2D lego?
6 SF L1 (gen4) - color output ?

7 (Moodoolar)
8 (Aleph)
9 (JB Jet II?)
10 (missing?)
11 (Aleph)
12 (Aleph)

13 Muyshondt (early Ion?)
14 Fenix LD01 SS?
15 Arc AAA (x2)
16 (extension tube?)
17 Vital Gear FB1

18 Muyshondt Aeon?
19 Photons International Ion?
20 NovaTac (model?)
21 NovaTac (model?)
22 Aleph CR2

23 Aleph SF CR2 lego
24 DSpeck FireFly
25 DSpeck FireFly
26 SF M6
27 SF M3

28 SF C3 HA Cryos lego
29 SF U2 ?
30 SF L1 (gen5? , color output?)
31 SF parts / mod ?
32 SF Aleph lego

33 SF Defender mod / lego?
34 SF Defender mod / lego?
35 SF lego
36 SF parts
37 DereeLight DBS V3 (aspheric?)

38 (Moodoolar lego)
39 (Aleph A3)
40 (Moodoolar parts)
41 SWM M30R
42 (Moddoolar)
43 (early HDS with extension tube)
44 NovaTac with extension tube

45 SF Moddoolar lego
46 (Aleph)
47 SF AZ2
48 SF C2 HA 
49 SF C2 BK
50 SF (early?) Z2
51 SF Z2

... I have left out the (already noted) Aleph and Moddoolar lego details


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

Guys, this is amazing. I'm totally bowled over by everyone's help and advice. I'm so sorry that I can't reply to all the posts, as you can imagine I'm spending every minute of the day with my father at the hospice, so spare time is limited at the moment.

Peter, I can't thank you enough for the work you've done to help me out. I'm just outside Cambridge so I'm more than willing to meet up one day to go through the collection in more detail. Of course I wouldn't expect you to come to me, I need an excuse to visit beautiful Norfolk anyway! 

After reading some of the comments the more I think what a shame it would be to sell all the torches. These were my dad's passion and I dread to think how devastated he would be if he knew. I know I would regret it in years to come. I need to think about this more and see if we can raise funds another way. 

Whatever I decide, the ID process that Peter has set up is invaluable if I decide to sell or not, so thank you all for your contribution. 

David


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2017)

Also, as others have discussed, additional info will (of course) be needed, such as specifics of any dropin, state of bore, any notable S/N, etc, etc


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2017)

nbp said:


> At the moment let's continue to Identify lights and label them. Thank you Peter for the work in chopping up and labeling images!!
> 
> As for appraising them, that would be better done via PM I think, if Cobby would like that assistance, than in the open forum per CPF rules. It will also help prevent any public disagreements on fair market values etc. as opinions may vary.
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks @nbp and @peter_yetman especially for your help in moving this thread along 

lovecpf


----------



## nbp (Aug 19, 2017)

It's hard to make such decisions during a stressful time. As you will no doubt hear regarding many decisions during this time period, don't rush into anything. What you have there is a collection that will maintain a pretty stable value for the forseeable future. Rushing to dump the lot will likely result in either you getting a raw deal or possibly regretting let all of it go later on. If you do decide to sell some or all of it, there will be buyers for all those pieces, no doubt. But don't rush it. Spend time with dad, and CPF will be happy to help you sort out what you've got when you're ready, as is already evidenced by this thread! Maybe some you will keep, or gift to family, maybe some will be sold. In any case, you will have to make the decision that you can feel good about! We're all flashlight nuts here and would support any of those choices!


----------



## ven (Aug 19, 2017)

Glad to hear David, they are special as is, thats before your Dad hand picked each and everyone. Which you choose will not just be a flashlight doing a job, but an occasion and something to bring memories of special times. I hope it triggers an interest for you and your kids, something to even use camping or exploring together. Its amazing what a stick and bulb can do


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 19, 2017)

Cobby, keep the lights (at least for now), set up crowd funding, and ask the mods if you may share the link here.


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

nbp said:


> I couldn't find a cobby but a longtime member named cobb. Does this seem like your Dad if you read some past posts?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?6250-cobb



I'm pretty sure this isn't my dad. Thanks for searching anyway. 

I don't want to give too much info away, but would it help if I gave you his full name?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi David,
Sorry I was not able to respond sooner, please accept my sincere condolences on your father's illness and what your family is going through. I am proud to see our CPF family has responded so well, just like your dad would have done for anyone else. I just want to add one minor bit of advice: when you go to sell the Aleph lights, make sure that term is not used in the PayPal transaction. For some weird reason it triggers a "hold" due to an association with some nefarious organization(I wish I joking, but I personally experienced this). Just a generic description like LED light #xxx would work fine.
The only other way I might be able to assist is that I am a retired Nurse, so if you have any questions regarding what is happening with your dad, please send me a message and I will gladly help-sometimes having someone who is on the "outside" is easier to ask hard questions of. I really hope the sale that is being put together is extremely successful and able to help in your circumstances....


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2017)

cobby22 said:


> I'm pretty sure this isn't my dad. Thanks for searching anyway.
> 
> I don't want to give too much info away, but would it help if I gave you his full name?



Might want to PM staff, instead of posting that ....


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

ven said:


> It may even open up a new adventure for you or/and the kids, possibly another common interest for you all to share. Only thoughts, a new/different adventure could be around every corner and your Dad helping light the way.
> 
> We are a big family here , your welcome to be a part of it



Enlightening words, I agree. Thank you.


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 19, 2017)

Archimedes, #50 could be a Z2 with an OVEREADY Smoothie bezel. If looks like it has a bezel ring. The older Z2 bezel didn't have that. The Smoothie bezel would make it more valuable. It's very sought after.


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> Hello Cobby
> 
> Your Dad really has a good taste. I have a feeling that one day you'll regret selling these lights.
> Don't forget: those lights probably mean a lot to your dad!
> ...



I think I'm slowly coming to this realisation. And yes they mean the world to my dad.

Thank you


----------



## nbp (Aug 19, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> Cobby, keep the lights (at least for now), set up crowd funding, and ask the mods if you may share the link here.



Any kind of "fundraising" endeavor here needs to go through Greta, CPF's owner.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> Archimedes, #50 could be a Z2 with an OVEREADY Smoothie bezel. If looks like it has a bezel ring. The older Z2 bezel didn't have that. The Smoothie bezel would make it more valuable. It's very sought after.



Good point ... agreed, especially with the modern version of the logo


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

All the pics now have captions, feel free to post your ideas if you duagree with what I've put.
P


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

Eric242 said:


> I´m afraid you are right. Some of these might no be complete lights at all, like #8, the Aleph 19 which does not have a switch in the tailcap. And #35 most likely too.
> 
> Eric



Correct. Some of them aren't complete and that's what I'm worried about. I don't want to sell a torch to someone only for it to be incomplete or different. I know my dad loved to fiddle and customise.


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 19, 2017)

> good point ... agreed, especially with the modern version of the logo



Exactly. This looks like a keeper for sure. I would feel ashamed to buy this light under these circumstances.


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 19, 2017)

A light doesn't always have to be complete to be valuable.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 19, 2017)

PM'd you David.
P


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> Talk like that will just get him started on obsessing with Flashlights. Obsessive traits are genetic aren't they? Makes me wonder what my family would do in a similar situation. Never a bad Time to start planning ahead. By the looks of things, I wouldn't be surprised if there are more here and there, that you might have overlooked so I'm sure there's more light in your future. I wish I had the ability to ease your burden just so you can sit back and enjoy the collection for a while until you WANT to sell not because you HAVE to.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll pray for you and your family.



My dad did pass over his obsessive traits to me, big time! I'm really in to car detailing and often spend an entire weekend pampering my car. It's not ideal, especially with a wife and 3 kids but I really can't help it, it's my therapy. You never know, flashlights could be my next big thing.


----------



## ven (Aug 19, 2017)

Well to show up the fine details..................flashlights work perfectly. I made the mistake last night at lying down a flashlight on the floor. Noticed all the bits of dust, crumbs even though it had been cleaned before. So then i went around for ages cleaning up using the light..................


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> The only other way I might be able to assist is that I am a retired Nurse, so if you have any questions regarding what is happening with your dad, please send me a message and I will gladly help-sometimes having someone who is on the "outside" is easier to ask hard questions of. I really hope the sale that is being put together is extremely successful and able to help in your circumstances....



Thank you, that's extremely kind. Yes you're right, having someone on the outside is very helpful, even just to chat to and get things off your chest.

David


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 19, 2017)

ven said:


> Well to show up the fine details..................flashlights work perfectly. I made the mistake last night at lying down a flashlight on the floor. Noticed all the bits of dust, crumbs even though it had been cleaned before. So then i went around for ages cleaning up using the light..................



Amazing what you can pick up using a torch isn't it. I use one (of my dad's) when hoovering to see cobwebs in corners of walls and ceilings, you would be amazed! I even use it to find swirl marks in my car's paintwork prior to polishing, so helpful.


----------



## BB (Aug 19, 2017)

If you have access to his email (s), try the lost password function 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/login.php?do=lostpw

Blessings, 
-Bill


----------



## noboneshotdog (Aug 19, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. 

I would get the necessary CPF status to sell the collection in our for sale section of the forum. Things would likely move quickly and the people here know the difference between complete and incomplete flashlights and how to Lego/customize them together. 

I speak semi impartial as I am not a Surefire enthusiast as many here are. 

Good luck and I hope for the best for you and your family.


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 19, 2017)

cobby22 said:


> Amazing what you can pick up using a torch isn't it. I use one (of my dad's) when hoovering to see cobwebs in corners of walls and ceilings, you would be amazed! I even use it to find swirl marks in my car's paintwork prior to polishing, so helpful.



If you go forward with the sale, I'd recommend setting apart your choice of the lot first and keeping it. Beyond the obvious point that your father has collected fine illumination tools, you'll be able to share in his enthusiasm every time it gets dark. There will still be enough left over to fetch quite a sum.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2017)

Also notable, I almost forgot to mention the KT1/2 and KL2 (not individually pictured) SureFire parts ....


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 19, 2017)

So glad to hear this collection does not need to be sold quickly.

#29 is a U2 for sure. My (fairly) early unit was in the 1800's so this may not be an early model (not an expert) and I think it looks stock BUT if your father has a more modern emitter installed, that could make it more appealing for some. Perhaps others would prefer it original.

Maybe the Noble Peter could also take a quick look-see on the state of any rechargeable batteries as a safety measure as well? (As had been mentioned)


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2017)

Another update ... #13 is probably a Muyshondt Nautilus (instead of Aeon / Ion)

And I think #31 is a SF Z tube, missing the grip rings ....


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks so much to everyone who has contributed towards ID'ing the torches, such awesome work and I definitely couldn't have done it without you all. I really wasn't expecting this kind of response when I wrote my opening post, it just goes to show what an amazing community this is.

I've had a chat with the family and we've decided to keep around 15 of the best/most desirable torches. I will sell the remaining ones once things have settled down in due course. To help me choose I would really appreciate your thoughts on any particular torches I should keep hold of. Now I have the ID's I do need to research each torch myself but I would still like your opinions.

David


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi David, 

When you are ready to offer the lights for sale, please consider listing them on CPF. You can do so for a flat fee of $20 for a six month Supporter subscription which comes with sales privileges. eBay, while reaching a larger group of potential buyers, will want a lot more to list them. 

~ Chance

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/IconLegend1.html


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 20, 2017)

Sounds like the family is doing the right thing. 

Will anyone one be actually using the flashlights or is it more of a remembrance? If any will be used, how might they be used? If possible, more details regarding engines and emitters would be helpful to determine how valuable. Seems like some of the Surefire flashlights would hold value or maybe appreciate. A nice user flashlight would be to use the Moddoolar slim body with a Torchlab head and a Triad tail cap. It would be a good idea to confirm that slim body will fit an 18650 or an 18500 battery. 

Looking forward to seeing this thread develop.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks like I'll be travelling to Cambridge or David coming here in the near distant future.
Of all of them I would think the Muyshondts are worth hanging on to just because of their uniqueness.
Maybe when I come to play we can sort out some useful ones.
P


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 20, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi David,
> 
> When you are ready to offer the lights for sale, please consider listing them on CPF. You can do so for a flat fee of $20 for a six month Supporter subscription which comes with sales privileges. eBay, while reaching a larger group of potential buyers, will want a lot more to list them.
> 
> ...



Yes I will definitely be listing them on CPF and nowhere else. I want them to go to people who will fully appreciate them, like my father did.


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 20, 2017)

peter yetman said:


> Looks like I'll be travelling to Cambridge or David coming here in the near distant future.
> Of all of them I would think the Muyshondts are worth hanging on to just because of their uniqueness.
> Maybe when I come to play we can sort out some useful ones.
> P



Sounds like a plan Peter.


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 20, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Sounds like the family is doing the right thing.
> 
> Will anyone one be actually using the flashlights or is it more of a remembrance? If any will be used, how might they be used? If possible, more details regarding engines and emitters would be helpful to determine how valuable. Seems like some of the Surefire flashlights would hold value or maybe appreciate. A nice user flashlight would be to use the Moddoolar slim body with a Torchlab head and a Triad tail cap. It would be a good idea to confirm that slim body will fit an 18650 or an 18500 battery.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this thread develop.



I will try to make use of them as much as I can, but I think they would spend most of their life being more of a remembrance item (unless of course I become a flashaholic like my dad!). They will probably be used mostly for nighttime walks with my kids through fields, woods etc, and generally around the home and garden.


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 20, 2017)

BB said:


> If you have access to his email (s), try the lost password function
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/login.php?do=lostpw
> 
> ...



Hi Bill,

I did try this but the only email address I knew he had wasn't recognised. I need to find out if he had any others when I get time.

Thanks


----------



## nbp (Aug 20, 2017)

If you PM an Admin like Greta, she might be able to cross-reference his real name with member registration info to find his screen name. I don't know that for sure as I don't have the ability, but it might be possible.


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 20, 2017)

nbp said:


> If you PM an Admin like Greta, she might be able to cross-reference his real name with member registration info to find his screen name. I don't know that for sure as I don't have the ability, but it might be possible.



Thanks nbp, will give this a go.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Aug 21, 2017)

cobby22 said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who has contributed towards ID'ing the torches, such awesome work and I definitely couldn't have done it without you all. I really wasn't expecting this kind of response when I wrote my opening post, it just goes to show what an amazing community this is.
> 
> I've had a chat with the family and we've decided to keep around 15 of the best/most desirable torches. I will sell the remaining ones once things have settled down in due course. To help me choose I would really appreciate your thoughts on any particular torches I should keep hold of. Now I have the ID's I do need to research each torch myself but I would still like your opinions.
> 
> David


I would recommend trying a few out here and there each night to find a couple you think you could enjoy using (UI and temperature/tint wise) and keep a few of those. Then keep a few that may increase in value.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 27, 2017)

Pm'd you David.
P


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't anyone wondering what Peter's collection looks like or how the hell he knows so much about these particular lights? I've been visiting this forum since the 90's and I realized how little I know about it. I can imagine how David's head must be reeling


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 28, 2017)

My collection is small and is mostly Malkoff and OR. I don't know anything about these particular lights, I just live about 60 miles away from David and have a solid practical grounding in electrics and mechanics. I brew beer for a living (such as it is) and do Sound Engineering for fun.
I am in no way a flashlight guru, just someone trying to help out.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah, I was like "Pete, he's that Malkoff junkie, never knew he was a SureFire guy" but figured maybe that was a former life... life of a SureFire fan before Gene Malkoff had a store.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 28, 2017)

I should be so lucky.
P


----------



## cobby22 (Aug 28, 2017)

Just wanted to let everyone know that unfortunately my dad passed away last week. It's been a tough time but kind of relieved he is now at rest and no longer in pain. He was diagnosing with pancreatic cancer in April and it was pretty relentless. 

I'm planning on going through his torch collection in more detail in a few weeks time and then hopefully meeting up with Peter in the near future. Will keep you posted!

Thanks for all your support.

David


----------



## rebelbayou (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Take comfort in the fact that he is not suffering any more. You and your family are in my prayers.

Richard


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 28, 2017)

Prayers


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 29, 2017)

cobby22 said:


> Guys, this is amazing. I'm totally bowled over by everyone's help and advice. I'm so sorry that I can't reply to all the posts, as you can imagine I'm spending every minute of the day with my father at the hospice, so spare time is limited at the moment.
> 
> Peter, I can't thank you enough for the work you've done to help me out. I'm just outside Cambridge so I'm more than willing to meet up one day to go through the collection in more detail. Of course I wouldn't expect you to come to me, I need an excuse to visit beautiful Norfolk anyway!
> 
> ...



Your father has a wonderful collection. It would really be a shame to be rid of them. Some of those lights can no longer be found. If you must get rid of some, make sure to keep the ones you know he treasured the most. (You can tell because they are most likely in the most immaculate condition, coz that's what I would do for the lights I love the most.) 

I am sorry to hear about your father's passing. We will include him in our prayers. God Bless.


----------



## Roger Sully (Aug 29, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tech25 (Aug 29, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## nbp (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear of your dad's passing as well, cobby. Let us know how we can continue to be of assistance, and please know that you are certainly welcome to hang out here with us anytime you need to get your mind off things or want to connect with dad's hobby a bit. :grouphug:


----------

